# Victorian Thanksgiving Cards



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Here are some vintage Thanksgiving cards. Happy Thanksgiving, (tomorrow), everyone!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

And...


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

And...


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Turkey riding is always popular!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Another


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

And finally,


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The first two are my favorites.

Which reminds me I had to pretty much stop for about 30 turkeys hanging out on my road this morning. Two of them got confused and could not figure out to hide in the brush.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

They were planning to ambush you. Then they saw who it was and changed their minds.


----------

